
Cobalt Robotics Introduces a (Mostly) Autonomous Mobile Security Robot - beambot
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/cobalt-robotics-introduces-mobile-security-robot
======
compumike
BLS statistics say there are about 1.1 million "Security Guards" employed in
the US. [1] (For comparison, the total of Taxi Drivers and Chauffeurs, Heavy
and Tractor-trailer Truck Drivers, Bus Drivers, and Delivery Truck Drivers and
Driver/Sales Workers is about 4 million in total [2].)

Is it reasonable to compare the scale of impact that this might have in the
security space, compared to, for example, how self-driving cars might impact
space of professional drivers?

Knowing next to nothing about the physical security world... what fraction of
these roles are serviceable by a robot like Cobalt's video shows today? What
further advances are required to be more useful?

[1] [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/protective-service/security-
guards.h...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/protective-service/security-guards.htm)

[2] [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-
moving/t...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-moving/taxi-
drivers-and-chauffeurs.htm) [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-
material-moving/h...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-
moving/heavy-and-tractor-trailer-truck-drivers.htm)
[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-
moving/b...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-moving/bus-
drivers.htm) [https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-
moving/d...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-
moving/delivery-truck-drivers-and-driver-sales-workers.htm)

~~~
rqebmm
This sounds more like a mobile security camera than a replacement for a
security guard. I'd be surprised if a large chunk is taken out of that
employment market anytime soon.

------
SwellJoe
I drove past an office in Mountain View a couple of weeks ago in the middle of
the night, and there were two Dalek-looking robots patrolling the empty
parking lot, making whooshing noises, talking to nobody, and covered in
flashing blue and white lights. It was surreal and funny and oddly unnerving.

They didn't look like these, so I guess there are at least two companies
building autonomous security robots.

~~~
mccr8
There's also Knightscope, which appears to be based in MV.

[http://knightscope.com/](http://knightscope.com/)

~~~
SwellJoe
That's the one! They were the big white ones with round heads. Their blue
light "eye" slot looks ominous in the dark.

Also, my first thought was, "I bet those are expensive...and they're just left
outside in the open like that. I'd be worried someone would steal them."

~~~
pstuart
No worries -- they can hire guards to watch them.

------
MegaButts
I'm trying to think how this might fail - like if someone throws a bag over
it. But then I guess it just immediately calls the police assuming foul play?
I guess if you cut wireless communication and then covered it with a bag it
would be ineffective, but I'm guessing places with enough loot to seriously
interest thieves can afford more than just the robot. I guess it's basically a
mobile and controllable security camera. How unhappy are places with security
camera setups today and what do they cost?

It's certainly an interesting idea and I could see it working, but there are
so many moving parts I could see a lot of issues. But it seems like most of
those problems can be ironed out with time. Best of luck to Cobalt!

~~~
deepnotderp
Adversarial examples?

~~~
CodeWriter23
Hang an iPhone in front of the robot's camera. Run a green screen camera app
on the iPhone. Wear green.

------
microcolonel
The shape seems to be inspired by _Chopping Mall_ [1][2].

[1]:
[https://demonsresume.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/chopping_ma...](https://demonsresume.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/chopping_mall_001.jpg)

[2]:
[https://horrorpediadotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/choppi...](https://horrorpediadotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/choppingmall1.jpg)

------
Animats
Does it have enough face recognition ability to at least recognize people it's
seen before on the same shift?

------
epaulson
Is there a standard protocol/wireless/IR standard to call elevators that
robots can use?

------
ivankirigin
Awesome work.

How soon before it can open doors and go up stairs?

More importantly, do your customers care?

------
JackFr
* EXTERMINATE * EXTERMINATE * EXTERMINATE _

------
SpikeDad
I hope Tom Selleck is being notified.

